# Yellow river Flatheads



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Took my sons and his buddy camping this weekend on the Yellow. We caught 4 flatheads no monsters but the boys had a blast. And [email protected] they tasted good fried at the campsite last night. The picture of the single cat was my sons friend Joels first catfish, he was psyched.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! man, you got me drooling over fried cats...nothing like fishing the river, catching supper and eatin' it at the campsite...dang...


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

very nice :bowdown 

what did yall catch em on


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

We caught them on rods, using small bream, fishing a drop off in about 20' of water between 7:00 and 10:00 at night. We had more trouble catching bait than the cats, the river is still high from all the rain.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Ive never catfished on the river before, fo you throw towards the bank or in the middle, and what kind of areas do you look for. btw, Nice job


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

it seems as if there is a pretty good flathead catfish population in the yellow river, iv never fished it but i might have to put it on the list, iv been working perdido river pretty good, and it seems that there are no big catfish in escambia river i have searched high and low with only smalls catfish, tiny little blues and tiny little channels no flatheads


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a great day with the boys, and a great dinner.


----------

